# 93 Jeep Cherokee -- Can it handle a Fisher Snowplow ??



## waveridr33

Was wondering if the suspension is able to handle a 6.5 Fisher electric plow--or does it have to be upgraded or would it be advisable not to plow with this vehicle---would it need coil over shocks for the extra weight or air shocks to handle the lifting of the extra plow weight ??? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## All_Clear

Here read this, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=17479&highlight=plowing+jeeps

Can it handle it yes. 
Search the topic jeeps or plowing with jeeps you'll be able to decide from the info there... all boils down to what you want/choose.


----------



## waveridr33

*Upgrade Suspension ???*

Since I am a newbie on this forum and have seen pictures of some of the Cherokee's and awaiting reponses to upgrading the suspension on the front to offset the Fisher 6.5 plow weight etc---has anybody used air shocks on the front or air bags if so will the rear gabriel air shocks sold work on the front as well ??? Please need some tips !!


----------



## festerw

I've got the Air Lift 1000 air springs waiting to go on the front of mine, I already have the Air Lift Ride Control bags on the back. About $300 for the air suspension all around. Any shocks that work on front end of the older 92-96 XJ's and the 97-04 TJ's should work on the 97-01 XJ.


----------



## KenG

A Cherokee can plow. Like most downsized vehicles, you will likely need to plow more frequently to keep up with larger storms.

I've installed plows on Cherokees and TJ Wranglers before, and both needed front suspension upgrades due to the extra weight. MOPAR used to sell air shocks for the front, but they have since been discontinued. I dont know of any other company that sells front air shocks for Jeeps.

We have used Timbrens, but they make the vehicle ride a bit worse when the plow is off. They are non-adjustable. Timbren's web site

As festerw stated, Air-lift 1000 air springs might be the best bet. You could contact Truckspring.com and see what they can do for you.


----------



## waveridr33

*Air Lift 1000 Application Charts*

Don't see the above item listed for a 93 Jeep Cherokee Country 4x4 at any of the sights for $69.95 ???????? I see a rear set only for $174.95 ?? I went on a Monroe air shock sight and I believe I can get a set of air shocks for $85 for the front and the same for the rear--wouldn't this do the same thing--and less hastle disassembling the coil spring ???


----------



## festerw

waveridr33 said:


> Don't see the above item listed for a 93 Jeep Cherokee Country 4x4 at any of the sights for $69.95 ???????? I see a rear set only for $174.95 ?? I went on a Monroe air shock sight and I believe I can get a set of air shocks for $85 for the front and the same for the rear--wouldn't this do the same thing--and less hastle disassembling the coil spring ???


Here's the links

Rear Bags

Front Bags

Yes the air shocks would do the same thing, however I don't have any experience with them. I plan on cheating a bit with the coils, I'm renting the spring compressor so I don't have to disconnect everything.


----------



## KenG

waveridr33 said:


> Don't see the above item listed for a 93 Jeep Cherokee Country 4x4 at any of the sights for $69.95 ???????? I see a rear set only for $174.95 ?? I went on a Monroe air shock sight and I believe I can get a set of air shocks for $85 for the front and the same for the rear--wouldn't this do the same thing--and less hastle disassembling the coil spring ???


 I dont know why they dont list past 1991 for the front; the front suspension didn't change throughout the production run of the XJ. (At least that I'm aware of)

If you can find air shocks for the front, go ahead and get them. I can't seem to locate any. If you do, please let me know. I've installed some plows on Jeeps and would like to be able to go with the air shock option again.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

festerw said:


> Here's the links
> 
> Rear Bags
> 
> Front Bags
> 
> Yes the air shocks would do the same thing, however I don't have any experience with them. I plan on cheating a bit with the coils, I'm renting the spring compressor so I don't have to disconnect everything.


I have the same airshocks listed above on my 98 Cherokee. I had timbrens initially but the ride was just too stiff without the plow this problem is especially pronounced on Jeeps in my experience. The Cherokee Handles a 7' 460 LB Curtis Plow fine with the airbags and 500 LBS of Ballest in the rear. You do understand that fisher only makes the conventional setup for it ie headgear stays on the front. Otherwise, the Fisher is a great plow for the Cherokee, its not too heavy and its a Fisher so you cant go wrong.

As far as the Cherokee and plowing, they plow very well. I have plowed quite a bit of snow with it with no problems at all. Make use of 4 LO and it is a bulldozer. You do have to be careful as it is a Unibody vehicle and you dont want to slam into things or plow in a way that is agressive. I take small bites when I plow with mine and keep up with the storm as best as I can. But when you need to push lots of snow, throw it in 4 LO and its almost as good as my F-150.


----------



## waveridr33

*93 Jeep Cherokee--Can it handle a Fisher Plow--Thanks for all Reply's !!*

Thanks all for being so helpful with your Replies--got a good idea what I'm going to do--being new and all on this forum. I did find a source for air shocks--they do a custom mount for the front so they go up thru the fenders and they use Gabriel hi-jackers at $98 a pair including air lines and free shipping--if you want info e-mail me at [email protected], thanks again to all those who contributed to my question !! Art


----------



## Plowlikehell

I used Grand Cherokee coils up front, they will give you about 1.5 inches of lift, but the ride with the plow is great! No real ride difference with the plow off.


Plus the springs are only 38 bucks for the set at Murrays auto parts


----------



## Plowlikehell

Plowlikehell said:


> I used Grand Cherokee coils up front, they will give you about 1.5 inches of lift, but the ride with the plow is great! No real ride difference with the plow off.
> 
> Plus the springs are only 38 bucks for the set at Murrays auto parts


Here is a pic after installing the plow. Notice the plow is up with very little drop in the body


----------

